# algae whats good and bad?



## nu habit (Oct 14, 2009)

I have brownish algae starting in the tank....normal or not??? 75 gal. 13 fish magnum 350 I've had the tank about 4 months but got it from a couple that had it for 15+ yrs got the water with the tank


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Brown algae that covers the glass is typical. If you have brown algae in other areas, such as on the live rock or sand, then this may be a sign that your alkalinity and calcium levels are not within the desired range.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the canister filter isnt the best approach to saltwater filtration. a quality skimmer is def. the way to go. read online reviews as some are worth your money while others arnt worth your time. welcome to the forum.


----------

